# Bike Festival Willingen 2011-> Impressionen, Rennbilder, Tourenbilder,...



## Domme02 (19. Juni 2011)

Da ja laut Umfrage nicht grade wenige beim Bike Festival in Willingen 2011 vorbeigeschaut haben, mach ich mal nen Thread auf.
Postet mal eure Bilder und alles andere vom Festival (oder auch vom weg zum Festival  .....

Wegen einer sehr spannenden Familienfeier und den sehr sehr frühen Startzeiten konnte ich leider nicht am Marathon teilnehmen -.-
Also blieb mir dieses Jahr "nur" die geilsten und neusten Gravity Bikes zu testen und über die Expo zu schländern. Hier nen Paar Bilder:
etwas ungewohntes Outfit, mal etwas luftiger ohne sexy Lycra hose^^:





Cube Hanzz Freerider und brandneuer Cube Downhiller: 




GT Sanction 1.0 (Gelb!!!! ich liebe diese Lackierung!) + GT Ruckus 1.0      





Im Anhang noch nen bisschen was vom Expo Gelände....wie Fox Parts, hydraulische Acros Schaltung, AX Lightness Parts ....

Bin dann mal aufm Trail, wenn ich zurück bin will ich bilder sehen


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juni 2011)

Du hast es so gewollt..... hier ein paar langweilige Bilder... von mir ja nicht anders zu erwarten....
mfg

Morgens um 5 Uhr zu Haus....




los gehts ... es war diesig und KALT!!




Weggefährten für die halbe Strecke,.....




die erste und einzige Pause.. 5min ca




Stumpjumper trifft Wewelsburg....




geile Aussicht....




Stumpi vor Diemeltalsperre




Kurz vor Willingen......




die letzten paar Meter und ich bin da..




DAS kann ich nicht...




Das auch nicht.....




Willingen von oben.....




Der will sich umbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (19. Juni 2011)

Also langweilig find ich die bilder ja mal gar nicht. Krasse Leistung! Wann trifft man dich denn demnächst bei Rennen an?!?!? Würdest doch bestimmt nicht schlecht abschneiden...


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Von mir gibts Heute Abend auch noch was


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juni 2011)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt....gibts bewegte Bilder? Hoffentlich auch was vom Scott on Air. Doof das das Finale erst um 19 Uhr startete. Da mussten wir leider schon wieder abhauen. -.-


----------



## poekelz (19. Juni 2011)

Hier noch mal ein Highlight aus meinem WoS-Album auf der reesbergbiker-HP:

Jasper Jauch - Airtime


----------



## kris. (19. Juni 2011)

geiles Bild! 
Bisschen Schade das der Zweig im Weg ist...


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juni 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Also langweilig find ich die bilder ja mal gar nicht. Krasse Leistung! Wann trifft man dich denn demnächst bei Rennen an?!?!? Würdest doch bestimmt nicht schlecht abschneiden...



Danke..
Ich? rennen...? Wenns regnet renn ich dann höchstens zum Auto.

und ich würd schlecht abschneiden.... wenn ich Typen wie K Star höre.. hier.. ca 100 km WALD... das dann mit 3000 hm und solche Sachen.. nääääää
.... von solchen Leuten halt ich mich besser fern..


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juni 2011)

der hat auch anders angefangen. Grade die Rennen der challenge4mtb hier in der Umgebung sind doch super zum lockeren Einstieg. Da fahren ja auch nicht nur solche wie K_star mit.


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Danke..
> Ich? rennen...? Wenns regnet renn ich dann höchstens zum Auto.
> 
> und ich würd schlecht abschneiden.... wenn ich Typen wie K Star höre.. hier.. ca 100 km WALD... das dann mit 3000 hm und solche Sachen.. nääääää
> .... von solchen Leuten halt ich mich besser fern..



kannst ja mit der kleinen Runde anfangen, 52km mit knapp 1560 hm ist ganz gut machbar.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab, als ich mit Janik unten war, ein wenig die GoPro geschwungen. 
Ein Video werde ich nicht schneiden - das macht mir einfach keinen Spaß  

Ich kann aber mal alles durchsuchen ob ich etwas interessantes finde bzw. ein paar gute Schnappschüsse machen kann, wenns gewünscht ist.


Hier mal was vom DH: (achtet auf die Kommentare der Zuschauer)






LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (19. Juni 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> der hat auch anders angefangen. Grade die Rennen der challenge4mtb hier in der Umgebung sind doch super zum lockeren Einstieg. Da fahren ja auch nicht nur solche wie K_star mit.





> kannst ja mit der kleinen Runde anfangen, 52km mit knapp 1560 hm ist ganz gut machbar.



Na mal sehen.... im Moment haben Sumseman und ich uns vorgenommen das 8 std Rennen in Barntrup mitzufahren... das wär mal ein Anfang.
Da werd ich auch nicht hetzen.... eher nach dem Motto... hauptsache mal dabei sein.
mfg


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juni 2011)

@jenseits ja mach mal wenn du langeweile und lust hat.
Hat denn sonst keiner was, iwas vom Expo Gelände oder so?


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Vom Gelände hab ich nichts - da hab ich die Kamera inner Tasche gelassen.
Ich mach gleich mal nen paar Shots und lad die hoch


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juni 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> @jenseits ja mach mal wenn du langeweile und lust hat.
> Hat denn sonst keiner was,* iwas vom Expo Gelände oder so*?



dooooch ...klar hab ich was vom Gelände 
Aber das ist nicht so ganz scharf geworden...musste schnell gehen..


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Bilder lade ich Morgen hoch - werden ein paar - hab mal lieber den Fokus auf Quantität als QUalität gelegt 

Hier aber 3 Videos aus Winterberg als Zeitvertreib, falls es interessiert:






Morgen gibts dann die Bilder aus Willingen. Mal sehen ob ich ne Kleinigkeit aus den Aufnahmen von Winterberg mache. Dann aber nur vom Mittwoch wo Janik und ich den Bikepark getestet haben.


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (20. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Aber das ist nicht so ganz scharf geworden...musste schnell gehen..



Weil das Gelände sonst wieder im Wald verschwunden wäre?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti aus M. (20. Juni 2011)

In den nächsten Tagen lade ich was vom Scott on Air hoch und auch vom WoS.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> dooooch
> Aber das ist nicht so ganz scharf geworden...musste schnell gehen..



Hmm?!? ... ich finde es ist scharf genug!


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juni 2011)

So jetzt mal hier ein paar *Screenshots aus* den *Videoaufnahmen*, ich hoffe es gefällt ein wenig. Allesamt sind sie am *Sonntag *entstanden 
Für unsere Freunde an Ipads, Netbooks und an den kleinen Bildschirmen hab ich mal ne kleine Auflösung genommen. Bilder sind allesamt *out of cam*.

*Klick for big.*

*Aussicht am Start*





*Corner*





*Lokales Gesicht für uns am Corner*





*Zeit für'n Whip war wohl auch noch*





*Drop1*





*andere Linienwahl*




*
Kompression (man achte auf den Fuß)*





*Drop 2*





*Besucher am oberen Teil*





*Roadgap*




*
Wiese pflügen*





*Wiese am Limit*





*Kampflinie*






Ich hoffe es gefällt ein wenig.
Liebe Grüße

Jens


----------



## Ulrich-40 (20. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So jetzt mal hier ein paar Screenshots aus den Videoaufnahmen, ich hoffe es gefällt ein wenig.


 
understatement pur. Es hätten noch 20x soviele Bilder sein können. lechz - wenn man nicht da war. Ulli


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


>



Griffig, griffig! 
Der Engländer nennt´s "Lovehandles"


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2011)

he he


@ gooni

probier es doch erst mal mit den 3 stunden von detmold. 
ist auch super nett!


----------



## kris. (21. Juni 2011)

stimmt.


----------



## pecto69 (21. Juni 2011)

3 Std DT hatte ich auch schon überlegt, wenn der Würfel fertig ist....

Dirk


----------



## Rischer (21. Juni 2011)

Jens, wenn du schon ne Kamera hast, dann lad hier mal Videos hoch!



...besser als Standbilder


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2011)

Niklas, wenn du ne gute Internetleitung hast dann hol dir die Videos ab und lad sie hoch! 
Zudem sind einzelne Schnippsel ja blöd. Zum Schneiden bin ich irgendwie zudumm und zufaul.


Besteht da denn Interesse dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (21. Juni 2011)

so eilig is es dann auch wieder nicht


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2011)

Nummer eins: 



und das zweite


----------



## TurboLenzen (22. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nummer eins:



Das war wohl ich 
Gut getroffen...

Danke!!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juni 2011)

kleiner Styler 

Bittesehr.


----------



## PitchPatsch (1. Juli 2011)

Hey,

hat noch einer Bilder vom DH?
Mich hats zwar beim letzten Training vorm Finale zerlegt (in meinen Fotos zu sehen), aber sonst Sa-Mo mitgefahren. 

LG, Steffi


----------



## MightyMike (4. Juli 2011)

Ich hab Bobby erwischt


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

ich hatte ihn ein paar Wochen vorher auf der Freeride gesehen. Leider ohne Bildmaterial, dafür aber einer eindrucksvollen Erinnerung.
Da ist er den größeren Drop auf der linken Seite im Waldstück doch mitm Manual gefahren, samt Absprung! 

Typisch  Mein Idol


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habe a noch was, Rider mir unbekannt:


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

und meine Wenigkeit ind der Mitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickshot26 (7. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


>


 Das video zeigt uns ein beispiel, warum man nicht mit klicks fahren sollte


----------



## Domme02 (7. Juli 2011)

Trickshot26 schrieb:


> Das video zeigt uns ein beispiel, warum man nicht mit klicks fahren sollte


ja klicks können gefährlich sein....aber erst recht wenn man mal keine hat und denkt das das bike beim sprung schon meinen Füßen folgen wird. Nunja dann macht man eben mal ungewohnt nen schönen No Footer....und bums


----------



## Trickshot26 (7. Juli 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ja klicks können gefährlich sein....aber erst recht wenn man mal keine hat und denkt das das bike beim sprung schon meinen Füßen folgen wird. Nunja dann macht man eben mal ungewohnt nen schönen No Footer....und bums



das ist wiederrum erfahrungssache


----------



## slang (8. Juli 2011)

Trickshot26 schrieb:


> das ist wiederrum erfahrungssache



aus den Dingern rauskommen aber irgendwie auch, obwohl ich mittlerweile auch lieber ohne sie fahre


----------



## poekelz (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn man jahrelang mit Klicks gefahren ist und dann umsteigt ist das noch kein Problem, wenn man weiß wie das geht. 
Aber wenn dann mit zunehmender Erschöpfung und nachlassender Konzentration die Körperspannung nachlässt, dann können Flats schon mal zu einem NoFooter verhelfen.


----------



## Rischer (9. Juli 2011)

Ich komme mit clicks und flats gleich gut klar.
Nur hier zu Hause fahre ich meistens Flats, weil das Hochschieben mit Clickschuhen echt kein Spaß ist^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickshot26 (9. Juli 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wenn man jahrelang mit Klicks gefahren ist und dann umsteigt ist das noch kein Problem, wenn man weiß wie das geht.
> Aber wenn dann mit zunehmender Erschöpfung und nachlassender Konzentration die Körperspannung nachlässt, dann können Flats schon mal zu einem NoFooter verhelfen.


 das stimmt schon, aber bei nachlassender konzentration ist das ausklicken auch schnell vergessen und wenn man einen abflug mit dem bike am hintern macht, ist das verletzungsrisiko um einiges höher ... ich bin einmal bei einem unglücklichen double versuch gestürzt und als ich in der luft war und merkte dass mein hinterrad höher als mein kopf war und das kurz vor der landung  , kommte ich mein bike noch in der luft mit beinen von mir wegschubsen . ich will nicht wissen wie der sturz ausgegangen währe wenn ich mit dem bike gelandet hätte ... bin selber klicks gefahren und es macht dqmit auch spass, vor allem bergauf pedalieren und man kann shön schnell beschleunigen aber mit flats ist man technisch auf den besseren stand als mit klicks...


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2011)

Ist alles eine Geschmacks-, Glaubens- und Übungssache!

Hat noch jemand Bilderchen?  Wollte aus Willingen jetzt kein Video schneiden, denn ein Fahrer nach dem nächsten am Corner wird schnell langweilig 



LG Jens


----------



## haliliozturk (23. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Videos hier richtig sind. Wenn nicht, bedanke ich mich schon beim Admin fürs Verschieben! 
bitte, hiermit geschehen

Willingen BikeFest Specialized Demo Test Bike
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev6tV7PGjFA"]Willingen Bike Festival -  www.mtbtr.com      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Und natürlich selbst gefilmt und zusammengefügt... 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## poekelz (23. August 2011)

Na da ist das Demo-Fahrwerk auf der Enduro-Strecke doch arg unterfordert  - mehr als 2/3 Federweg werden selbst bei den Landungen nicht ausgenutzt.


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. August 2011)

Nette Perspektive!

Die Bike Strecken in Willingen bin ich schon schneller gefahren!
Allerdings mit dem Snowboard


----------

